# stupid CCO.



## mzreyes (Mar 17, 2007)

That store always makes me feel like its OK to buy so much MU since it's cheaper! hahhahaah...

fascinating e/k
pink cabana l/s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sex ray l/g
blankety l/s


and all the old skin care is there too! I was going to buy some fast response eye cream and fix+.. but.. i forgot! lol!! oh well.. guess i gotta go back huh?


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 17, 2007)

lol. i know exactly what you are talking about. 
I went there last year for the first time with my mom, and im like "mom, how often can i get a l/g for 9 dollars?? its a bargain. I gotta stock up."

and nice haul!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice haul. I'll be going to my CCO next Saturday


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 17, 2007)

yea.. i love that place


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_pink cabana l/s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 oh my god!! i'm soooo jealous!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 17, 2007)

CCOs = The Devil disguised as compacts and lipsticks.


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 17, 2007)

lol luckily my closest CCO is about an hr away...and with gas prices goin back up again..ima shoot for once a month lol..nice haul i saw pink cabana today when i went


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 17, 2007)

Haha I love CCOs. I think I'm spending less on MU...haha...and my fiancee goes like it's all in ur head
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...great haul..


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_CCOs = The Devil disguised as compacts and lipsticks._

 
OMG OMG OMG...


----------



## nenebird (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't have one closeby...but when I found one...$103 later..
dazzlelight e/s
mink pink e/s
a pro longwear
lipglass
BB peony shimmerbrick
stila plum eye liner


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nenebird* 

 
_I don't have one closeby...but when I found one...$103 later..
dazzlelight e/s
mink pink e/s
a pro longwear
lipglass
BB peony shimmerbrick
stila plum eye liner_

 
0O00O0O NICE


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 18, 2007)

pink cabana! luckyyy


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 18, 2007)

OMG i know. it's sooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone actually posted a swatch of it. (Sorry I forgot your name, but I'm pretty sure you know who you are!) But I kept thinking, "damn that is such a pretty color, oh well it's prolly long gone." And what do ya know!!! I found it at my local CCO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 teehee!!


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 28, 2008)

Enjoy I love blankety l/s. Fast responce eye cream is amazing. I use it on my mom when I do her makeup.

I have my whole family hooked on fix+ even my brother lol


----------



## liz749 (Nov 29, 2008)

i love cco! too bad my nearest one is 2 hours away.


----------

